# Tivo + Directv + DVD recorder?



## lewitt823 (Dec 24, 2005)

Right now I have a Directv with Tivo. I am using both inputs. I am also wanting a DVD recorder. Is there a Directv unit out there with all that? If not, what are my options?

Thanks


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

There will never be a DirecTV DVR with TiVo with a built in DVD Recorder (I doubt the same for DirecTV DVR PLUS). You can always connect a DVD recorder to your DirecTV DVR with TiVo.


----------



## JWG (Jun 8, 2005)

tomo_kun said:


> There will never be a DirecTV DVR with TiVo with a built in DVD Recorder (I doubt the same for DirecTV DVR PLUS). You can always connect a DVD recorder to your DirecTV DVR with TiVo.


Ok, so I've done this. Just added a Panasonic DMR-ES20.

Here's my question, my laptop has a DVD burner, but no video capture. I'm hoping to copy to DVD from the Panasonic and then rip that DVD to my laptop to do any editing to burn to a new DVD.

Figured this would be cheaper than either the video capture card or a DVD burner with all sorts of editing tools and a hard disk.

So... how do I go about ripping a DVD to my laptop? All I currently have on it is InterVideo WinDVD Creator... came with the thing.

Thanks!!


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

Now that sounds like a huge waste of DVD's, unless you used RW's. 
Theres loads of free software out there, all you have to do is use google (I have something for my Mac, but i think you have a PC).


----------



## JWG (Jun 8, 2005)

I only plan on editing a few things. PPV and like not so much.


----------



## martin1 (Jan 12, 2004)

JWG said:


> I only plan on editing a few things. PPV and like not so much.


Try this site for editing software.
http://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## Snuffy51 (May 10, 2004)

tomo_kun said:


> Now that sounds like a huge waste of DVD's, unless you used RW's.
> Theres loads of free software out there, all you have to do is use google (I have something for my Mac, but i think you have a PC).


 I use Macs as well tomo. I have a problem with my Sony GX-300 DVD recorder. When I record a DVD-R it shows up on my mac as Sonata volume. Toast cannot do anything with it and mactheripper can't either. Do you know of a mac program like isobuster for pc. I cannot get into the Sonata volume to duplicate DVDs. I have a bunch of converted vcr tapes to share with family and don't really want to go thru real time transfer. Same thing for tv programs recorded from directv HD DVR to the Sony. I have the usual suspects..Toast 7, dvd2one, ffmpegx, mactheripper, mpeg2works, sizzle, etc. but nothing to extract from a seemingly locked VIDEO_TS. Thanks


----------

